# Are these caps leaking?



## Slider (May 17, 2009)

These capacitors are in a JVC amplifier that is about 20 years old. The left channel is humming and the power output to the speakers fades slowly as I listen to it. Is the dried up brown stuff at the bottom of the caps electrolyte fluid or glue used to hold the caps during manufacturing? Since they don't have the scored X relief on top I assume they blew out from the bottom. Then I read and saw pictures on other websites where some manufactures used glue to keep the caps in place until they are soldered. Has anyone seen this before?


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

The cap is not leaking. What you see is glue that has dried out. When it gets old and dry it can absorb moisture from the air and begin to corrode components and become conductive. You need to scrape it off carefully and replace any damaged components.


----------

